# Holzbrett an einer kette



## meneke (26. April 2005)

hi
hab da n problem, soll n button entwerfen der wie folgt aussieht:

es soll ein holzbrett sein das links und rechts an einer kette angebunden ist

kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?
wäre sehr dankbar
thx

meneke


----------



## Hosenwäscher (26. April 2005)

Wo genau hast du Probleme? Ich kann dir jetzt ein Tut schreiben und am schluss sagst du dann "Was ist ein Brush?".


----------



## meneke (27. April 2005)

versuche es mal.
wenn ich dann probs habe kann ich dann immernoch fragen...


----------



## Kreativverkstatt (27. April 2005)

Ich würde zb.ein Foto von einem Holzbrett nehmen. Über die Einstellungen Kontrast etc. verändern, dann links und rechts einen kleinen Kreis ausschneiden, die Kanten evtl. weichzeichnen oder splittern lassen.
Kette: Einen ovalen Kreis zeichen, mit Farbe füllen, Auswahlkanten verkleinern, ausschneiden. Verzerren, damit es optisch am Brett hängt. So oft wdh. wie Glieder benötigt. Alle Ketten-Ebenen verbinden, Stil anwenden (Chrom evtl) 

Wenn kein Holzbrett-Foto da ist, dann einen Button eben über Stile: Holz
Bin kein Profi, vielleicht war's eine kleine Hilfe


----------

